# I think I kicked my IBS-PI symptoms to the curbside...



## Dennis N

I'm not calling this a cure. At least for me, however, it's been a Godsend. After endless hours of researching and trying to find answers to my 26 years of IBS-D/PI, I figured it must be related to bacterial growth in the intestines. Having a pretty strong background in natural remedies (from my experiences in Japan) I decided to attack my IBS-PL with a combination of natural remedies, as well as, one man-made remedy.

What I've used to successfully control my IBS-PI symptoms are:

Colloidal Silver from http://www.utopiasilver.com/

Colon Cleanser from http://www.puritan.c...cleanser-014817

Powdered Apple Cider Vinegar from http://www.puritan.c...r-300-mg-002941

EDTA from http://www.911health...CFQ_hQgodkXoAAQ

I took:


6 capsules of the Colon Cleanser before lunch and dinner
1 tablespoon of Colloidal silver each night before bedtime
2 tablets of powdered Apple Cider Vinegar right before bedtime
4 capsules of EDTA also right before bedtime.
Then, Pro-biotics in the morning. (I prefer Miso products througout the day. Miso soup in the morning... miso dressing on my salads.)

(Maybe I should add that I boil water in a stainless steel pot every morning and drink from that throughout the day. Once-boiled water becomes slightly alkaline and germ/bacteria-free).

Within 3 days I could feel the difference... within a week I was pretty much symptomatically free of IBS.. I still take these supplements twice a week (if I don't forget).


Colloidal silver is great for indigestion and diarrhea, especially if the cause is bacterial. I've used this remedy for years and it has never let me down.
Colon cleanser helps to sweep up the detritus and reintroduce the right kind of bacteria
Apple Cider vinegar is also anti-bacterial and helps prevent bacteria from clinging to your intestinal walls, thereby preventing regrowth.
EDTA is a man-made amino-acid that will theoretically bind with free-radical minerals/heavy metals in the your digestive track. As such bacteria that strives on these metals cannot access them and starve to death, as well. (Recently, EDTA has been used as a preservative in mayonnaise) 

The above works for me and continues to do so. It's only been a few weeks, but I feel so good about this that I simply needed to share my experience with all of you. I sincerely hope this helps others...

Dennis N


Quote
MultiQuote
Edit


----------



## Dennis N

Another good source for colloidal silver might be Amazon.com . They have a few with a good number of review. Always read the review, pros and cons and decide. Remember it's not the number of PPM's that make colloidal silver effective but the size of the particles.

ALSO, for pro-biotics, you may want to consider Miso dishes, Miso salad dressing or Miso soup. Read about some of the benefits to Miso here.. http://www.care2.com/greenliving/10-benefits-and-uses-for-miso.html


----------



## peregrine

Great post Dennis, hope it keeps on working for you. Please provide updates for us


----------



## Dennis N

peregrine said:


> Great post Dennis, hope it keeps on working for you. Please provide updates for us


On Sunday, I celebrated the Chinese New Year at our neighbor's place. We went there for lunch. Chinese food was spread from one end of the table to the other! It was a test of my will power! I was determined to prevail. So, I took a little here.. a little there... and, before I knew it, my 10" plate was overflowing. I couldn't believe that I ate it all. Ohhhh... and then, I went back for more: roast pork, roast duck, seafood and noodles. Then came the dessert tray with cake, custard tarts, and deep fried red bean filled mochi covered with sesame seeds. Thank goodness they had some strong coffee to rinse it all down.

I was stuffed like I hadn't been in years and I knew I was in for it that night.

The hours passed and by 7 pm, my stomach was still hanging out over my slacks and while I wasn't that hungry, I am a creature of habit, so I had a light dinner.

At 11pm, I felt a slight urge to visit the porcelain throne, but it wasn't compelling. At 12 am, there was discomfort when I laid down to sleep. I knew I had to go, but I wasn't ready. Finally at 1:30 am, I went and was able to sleep shortly after.

The next morning. My stomach was flat and I felt great!

After years and years of suffering, and getting used to 4-6 trips to the bathroom for #2, it seems strange to only go once a day, except for special occasions like the Chinese New Year.

All I know is, I better not forget to take my supplements, tonight... I really think the EDTA plays a good part in controlling my IBS. I'm 60, so the leaching of my bones has already started. That means that the heavy metals like lead, aluminum, etc that has been buried in my bones are slowing being reintroduced into my system. This compounded by all the metals, especially aluminum, in our diet and medication, I feel, can lead to all kinds of unwelcome complications. EDTA helps escort much of this out of my intestinal tract (Cilantro an chlorella for mercury).

*NOTE*:


I ran out of Colon Cleanser and have substituted it with more natural fibers like prunes, raisins, and my favorite, unsalted mixed nuts.

For pro-biotics, it's miso soup or kimchi. Did you know that, ounce for ounce, authentic Korean kimchi, made with garlic, salt, soy bean paste, and red peppers, has a hundred times more bifidus than yogurt? 

I should add that, if you are going to try what I did above, please cut out any canned/bottled soft drinks you may be drinking. This includes canned coffee, especially. Mix your own. However, the less sugar or corn syrup, the better. Cutting out homogenized milk might be a good idea, too. (Homogenization is a process that is eerily similar to the way that they make trans-fat aka partially hydrogenated oils. ) Canned evaporated milk doesn't seem to be as bad, at least with my digestive tract. 

I'm not sure, having not tried this, but I suppose one could substitute bentonite clay or zeolite for the EDTA. The other two are naturally occurring and reportedly do a similar job.


----------



## Dennis N

Week 5 without symptoms!. I feel like I lost a long time nemesis. A 28-year nemesis.

Went to another party this past Sunday evening. A grand re-opening. Lots of sushi with raw fish, kalua port (similar to pulled pork), cheese and crackers, haupia (a coconut gelatine), and a wine cocktail. Stuffed myself. Then....

nothing! No leaky gut, no diarrhea, no upset stomach, no sense of urgency... nada!









Had a great time.

So far, so good.

But, just in case, I took some colloidal silver, and edta on Sunday night, just before bedtime.

Had oatmeal in the morning... some miso soup following that.


----------



## Dennis N

This will probably be my last post here. I've now gone two months without any real symptoms. After 20 plus years of suffering from IBS, it's good to be living a normal life. It's still difficult to get used to. I still worry if I'll have some kind of IBS attack when I'm on the road, but I'm gradually feeling more and more confident. Planning to do some travelling this summer, too.

Along with the usual antibiotics like colloidal silver and pro-biotics, like miso, if you haven't incorporated EDTA into your regimen, I highly recommend that you do. I am convinced that heavy metal toxicity is at the root of many IBS cases. If you are taking enteric aspirin or other time-released/enteric type drugs/supplements, try switching brands or taking a non-enteric brand. Many of these use aluminum compounds in their enteric/time-release coatings. Not good.

The best of luck to all of you. I sincerely hope that all of you will find an answer to your IBS issues, as well.

Regards,

Dennis N.


----------



## Dennis N

After suffering for all those years it is difficult to throw caution to the wind. But I'm learning. At 61, I'm taking baby steps, again!... LOL!..

Never give up!... Never ever give up!


----------



## GroverCat

Hi!

So happy you've found a system that works for you-- I do caution you about ingesting colloidal silver, however!

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colloidal-silver/AN01682

"It's not clear how much colloidal silver may be harmful, but it can build up in your body's tissues over months or years. Most commonly, this results in argyria (ahr-JIR-e-uh), a blue-gray discoloration of your skin, eyes, internal organs, nails and gums. While argyria doesn't pose a serious health problem, it can be a cosmetic concern because it doesn't go away when you stop taking silver products."

(above from Mayo Clinic Doctors)

http://forums.vr-zone.com/newsroom/994337-health-supplement-turns-man-blue.html

This definitely happens and isn't something to mess around with-- the color change is irreversible once it builds up in your skin over time...


----------



## Jeran

But which would you rather be? Blue or an IBS sufferer?

If it does work for him, perhaps, the tradeoff is an acceptable risk he is willing to take?


----------

